

Amazon unveils futuristic plan: Delivery by drone - chaz
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/amazon-unveils-futuristic-plan-delivery-by-drone/

======
MWil
I'm just not a fan of drones. In any context. They are 4th amendment
eradicators for people like me who live very tall buildings with tall glass
windows. It won't be snooping when I'm walking around naked at night, it'll be
"why haven't you installed anti-drone screens, you should know better".

First they came for my ability to hang out with my thang out...

------
heydenberk
What's more compelling to me than any particular use of drones for delivery is
the idea of drone delivery infrastructure ("dronenet" or "dronet") with well-
defined protocols: TCP/IP for physical objects.

------
greenlakejake
Seems kind of weird to imagine lots of drones flying over urban areas and not
hitting each other falling out of the sky and hurting people.

------
shmoogin
This is big. This is an excellent use of drones, and I'm actually morally okay
with this. I'd love to see how this goes down.

------
Vektorweg
Actually, i think, a drone could carry a human. Like a taxi.

------
moocowduckquack
Was thinking about this yesterday. If you link up a drone to a mobile, you
don't have to wait anywhere for a parcel delivery.

Of course the risk due to shenanigans would be pretty high, so you would have
to have some way of only revealing location information to trusted sending
parties, rather than it being used for general mail.

edit - is inspired slightly by Bill Hicks' idea of 'smart-fruit' in his Iraq
war rant
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4CQ_1GWn4w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4CQ_1GWn4w)

